# Question about battery...



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Last night I turned my phone off during a test.. I have jakebitemods set for cmw to start on every restart....so 2 hours after I was done with my test I went to turn on my phone and noticed that it was quite hot and realized that cmw had been running... restarted the phone and after a couple mins my battery dropped from ~50% to 20% and today my battery has been all messed up... dropped from 70% to 50% after I started using the web... a battery wipe should fix this right?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> Last night I turned my phone off during a test.. I have jakebitemods set for cmw to start on every restart....so 2 hours after I was done with my test I went to turn on my phone and noticed that it was quite hot and realized that cmw had been running... restarted the phone and after a couple mins my battery dropped from ~50% to 20% and today my battery has been all messed up... dropped from 70% to 50% after I started using the web... a battery wipe should fix this right?


Charge it to 100 percent then do a battery wipe. Its recommended to do a full charge cycle afterwards.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah thats what I'm doing....thanks


----------

